# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  دليلك في أدوات ورشة الميكانيكا والعمليات التطبيقية

## siiin

Machine Shop Tools and Operations

Auteur : Rex Miller Mark Richard Miller Edition : Wiley Pages:239 Format: pdf

دليلك في أدوات ورشة الميكانيكا والعمليات

هذا المجلد الثاني في Audel يقدم تغطية كل ما تحتاج إلى معرفته. ستجد تعريفات جميع الأدوات والمبادئ التوجيهية، التشغيل الآمن والصيانة والتصليح و؛ الرسوم التوضيحية والرسوم البيانية؛ أسئلة للمراجعة للطلاب في الهندسة الميكانيكية، وأكثر من ذلك بكثير. نتوقع أن يصبح هذا الدليل واحد من الأدوات الخاصة بك الأكثر استخداما.
* جميع أنواع المناشير، المثاقب، المخارط، آلات الطحن، المعادن الانتهاء من الآلات، وأكثر من ذلك
* تعلم إجراءات التشغيل الآمن لأدوات القطع وأفضل الطرق لتركيب آلات العمل في
* البحث عن المعلومات الحالية على آلات جديدة مع الضوابط الإلكترونية / الرقمية
* فهم كيفية استخدام الموجات فوق الصوتية في تصنيع المعادن
* استكشاف معلومات عن الروبوتات ورشة ميكانيكا والالكترونيات
* اكتشاف نصائح قيمة للهواة، الأخشاب، وأصحاب المنازل في متجر

تحميل الكتاب دليلك في أدوات ورشة الميكانيكا والعمليات

----------

